# Exo-Terra conversion



## Oskorei (Jun 15, 2010)

So I have a 3ft planted viv, thinking of the best way to convert it to a viv that can actually hold humidity while still being heated from above via lamps. So far the best method I can think of is sheets of perspex/glass on top of the mesh lid, although I'm not entirely sure how I will be able to do this while maintaining heating/UVing from above.. not to mention the wire mesh will go rusty... any ideas?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Just cover part of the top- the bits not under the lamps. If you spray regularly, it should then keep sufficient humidity, but I've never had one rust. What are you planning to keep in there?


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

i took the mesh off the first half n dropped n sealed a piece of glass there,worked for me lol


----------



## Oskorei (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm planning on keeping a Brazilian Rainbow Boa in there, so will need relative air humidity of 80+%.

@debiorme: yeah I think I will try that


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Oskorei said:


> So I have a 3ft planted viv, thinking of the best way to convert it to a viv that can actually hold humidity while still being heated from above via lamps. So far the best method I can think of is sheets of perspex/glass on top of the mesh lid, although I'm not entirely sure how I will be able to do this while maintaining heating/UVing from above.. not to mention the wire mesh will go rusty... any ideas?


converting exo-terra lids

if i where you i'd change the mesh to proper stainless steal mesh so it wont rust.

you wont need all of it covered and you can cut bits out of perspex to make a hole large enough for a heat lamp.


----------



## Oskorei (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah I'm definitely going to go with a hole for the heat lamps.. I'm wondering now about the best way to get the UV through the roof.. does anyone know if you can get perspex/glass or something that allows UV to pass through?


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

I keep a BRB in a planted exo terra:










I've not had the mesh rust yet (only been about 4 months), but I was also thinking of putting some glass there instead at the back below the lights. The ceramic is at the front though, so I can't replace the mesh there but might cut some perspex to shape and put round it.

Also, there is a type of perspex that lets more UV through than the normal one, but I can't remember the name of it at the minute sorry


----------



## Oskorei (Jun 15, 2010)

Ahh awesome, thank you for your replies everyone.

That planted setup is beautiful  do you have custodians or anything like that as well?


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

Oskorei said:


> Ahh awesome, thank you for your replies everyone.
> 
> That planted setup is beautiful  do you have custodians or anything like that as well?


Thank you 

Yeah I've got tropical and local springtails and woodlice, some local earthworms, and theres purple jewel fruit beetles in there too except they have no function other than looking pretty


----------



## Oskorei (Jun 15, 2010)

beaniebopps said:


> Thank you
> 
> Yeah I've got tropical and local springtails and woodlice, some local earthworms, and theres purple jewel fruit beetles in there too except they have no function other than looking pretty


Oh right cool, and how are they with your boa? how do you manage that possibility of say, parasites etc?
Just so you know, I'm asking because I'm going to have my boa in a live setup I think


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

Well I'm not big expert on what parasites can effect custodians or fruit beetles and whether they can effect my BRB. But from the research I've done I don't feel my BRB is at any greater risk than he would be in a normal set-up.

THe custodians don't appear to bother him at all, I've never seen any crawl over him. If his behaviour changed or he stopped eating that would be cause for concern, but he's in top condition. 

I very carefully wash and then examine any plants I am putting in, and try to get them to bare root as much as possible before planting to minimise any risk. With the local woodlice I caught and then put in, I even gave them a good rinsing in the sieve before they went in! :2thumb:


----------



## Oskorei (Jun 15, 2010)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

beaniebopps said:


> ...what parasites can *effect* custodians or fruit beetles and whether they can *effect* my BRB. ...


I should not be making these sorts of mistakes... I mean Affect, not Effect :lol2:


----------

